# Cold water dousing?



## LOC (Jul 3, 2004)

Would someone please give me the exact procedure to the cold water dousing exercise? Ive heard so many variations on it that it is starting to be confusing. Ive heard dump it down your back three times. Ive also heard just dump the whole bucket over your head. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance,



LOC


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 4, 2004)

It honestly would depend on the tradition that you're following.  The dousing that I've learned in RMA is pretty simple..  Take a bucket of cold water...as cold as the tap will go is fine to begin with...and, barefoot standing on earth, dump it over your head.  Inhale as you lift the bucket, begin the exhale just before the dump.  Don't allow your body to seize up...remain relaxed and keep the exhale moving (like a sigh).

Hope that helps a smidge


----------



## NYCRonin (Jul 5, 2004)

I will agree with Jay here -- and remind you not to seek any exacts in this. as in all of the teachings of RMA - ya gotta be flexabile and adapt to your circumstances.
Variation is accepted here, to a really great extent; and these variations lend greatly to the overall experience.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 5, 2004)

Now, I've heard of a technique where you are in the sauna for a while, then get out and slam on the cold water shower - but you have to work up to that. (I like this because you can do it at the gym).

 You might want to find a Hatha Yogi and see if s/he can give you some more specific advice.


----------



## LOC (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jul 6, 2004)

There is a well known Russian bath house in NYC that features a hot dry sauna and a nearby ice cold pool for dipping in after. many folk do it a couple of times in a visit.
There are many different ways of 'dousing' and as a city dweller, I cannot go outdoors to find 'earth' to do this on -- so, I follow my showers with a cold from the tap bucket or three. Seems to do the trick for me. Cant remember the last cold I had -- I get that 'pulse' -- even in my apartments tub.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, I'll be the fool who has to ask this question:  what is the purpose of cold water dousing? (Besides training for the Polar Bears club.)


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2004)

One reason is toughening up your body - another is it cleans the glandular organs.

 Anyone else know of other purposes?


----------



## LOC (Jul 6, 2004)

Another reason is that the water cleanses your bio electric fields as it passes through them. It also raises your body heat by about 4 degrees fahrenheit for less than a second. Vlad says that it's like a bomb going off inside your body and the sudden rise in temperature kills any viruses, etc.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 6, 2004)

I covered an article on cold water dousing for my E-zine. Interesting stuff:

http://www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html


----------

